# Ultrasound... what to expect



## lexi731 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi everyone!
I'm _finally_ going in for an ultrasound next week and I have a few questions.
What should I expect? Anything special I should do to prep for it?
Also, how quickly do you generally get results? I'm lucky that I have an online medical chart, so I will probably get results before my next dr. appt. but I was curious as to how long it takes them to write the report up.
Any insight would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

There's nothing to prepare really. Mine took about 30 minutes. I have online access too and it was within the week for results, but my follow up appointment was the next day. It was nice to see the report online too. Best to you!


----------



## VenusElon (Oct 24, 2012)

I would just wear a button down shirt or one with a wide neck so you won't have to change into a gown. It's pretty simple and nothing to worry about. They will put gel on your neck and then use a wand to create the image. Sometimes it is a little uncomfortable-like anytime you press against your neck. Reports are generally created within 4 hours, but it totally depends on he radiologist's workload for the day.


----------



## lexi731 (Dec 6, 2012)

Webster2 and VenusElon, thank you for your insight. I'm excited and nervous at the same time, so knowing what to expect is helpful to staying calm.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Make sure to wipe off all of the ultrasound gel they use on your neck when it's over. I thought I had gotten all of it and then hours later at work found a clump of it dried in my hair. Ew!


----------



## HypoBrittany (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Lexi,

I am new here but I did just go in for an ultrasound and was surprised at how fast and easy it was. I did wear a shirt with a lower collar on it and the technician just stuck a towel around my shirt to protect it from the goo. She always warmed up the gel before applying it to my neck and that felt good. I had to extend my neck back a bit and remain still for about 10 minutes and the ponytail in the back of my head was killing me! Probably a good idea to keep your hair down  My results were available the next day! Good luck and hope it goes well!


----------

